# Super High Fidelity Architectural Speakers



## billybishop81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am looking for a pair of speaker for my great room. I will be using them as musical listening speakers

Size is not an issue, power is not an issue, but they need to be in-wall to please the miss', and I also do not wish to acompany them with a sub-woofer

I Love DynAudio, but I dont know if their IP 24 series will be sufficant


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Check out Thiel Speakers. http://www.thielaudio.com/THIEL_Site05/Pages/models/Current_Models/PowerPoint/pwrpt.html
They are, to me, the best sounding In Wall Speakers I have ever come across.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally in walls are a big compromise on sound quality. But as we all know "Happy wife happy life" so going with speakers that have a tweeter that can be angled to point at the listening position is a good start as most have fixed tweeters and dont give you very good imaging.

Have a look here and see if any suite your needs.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out the TRIAD InWall Gold/6 LCR in walls.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, size and power are not issues, what about cost? 
I'll second Kal's recommendation, as long as they fit your budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Considering he was contemplating Dynaudio and the title of the thread, I figured the OP was after the best. I am really impressed with TRIAD, but think Thiel's Powerpoints deserve an audition as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

